# Quelle für Muskies?



## griech (9. Oktober 2012)

Ein Freund mir ist Mitglied in einer Interessensgemeinschaft, die einen relativ neuen 5 ha Baggersee besitzen.
Die Idee ist, statt Hechte Muskies einzuführen, da der See noch keinen nennenswerten Hechtbesatz hat. Dazu wird eine Bezugsquelle gesucht. Kann jemand hier aus dem Forum weiter helfen?
Bitte keine Antworten bezüglich Legalität und Fremdfische. Ich habe auch versucht zu erklären, dass dies mit dem Fischereirecht nicht konform wäre, aber die Gemeinschaft möchte dies unbedingt probieren. In einem Profiblinker Video wurde auch von einem Muskiebesatz gesprochen.


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Sorry aber ich kann einfach nicht anders:

Ich fürchte - wenn ihr hier überhaupt welche bekommt - das das so richtig Ärger gibt.#d
Und das meiner Meinung nach mit Recht.

Heutzutage sollte man schlauer und verantwortungsbewusster sein!!!!!#q

Siehe Katzenwelse, Sonnenbarsche, Blaubandbärblinge, usw.,usw.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



> Bitte keine Antworten bezüglich Legalität und Fremdfische


;-))))
Dass es aber dann so schnell losgeht, hätt ich auch nicht gedacht...


----------



## Bobster (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Bitte Tröt löschen.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Da gabs schon mal einen Thread zu, vermute das dieser gleich verlaufen wird|rolleyes http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82959


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bitte Tröt löschen.



Ganz ruhig..



Fände die Idee angeltechnisch gesehen sehr gut,  ökologisch gesehen wäre es allerdings eine Katastrophe wenn der Laich wie bei den Hechten von den Enten weiter transportiert wird und die sich mit unseren kreuzen. Denke auch wegen diesen Punkten wird keine Fischzucht diese Art züchten.


----------



## Knispel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Und wieder soll ein Süßwasserauarium für Angler geschaffen werden - Freunde es ist kein Wunder, wenn eines Tages die gesamte Angelei verboten wird ...
Ich bezweifele, ob du in D Besatzmaterial bekommen wirst.


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

`Nabend....#h

Den Besatz mit Muskies in heimische Gewässer, ob geschlossen oder nicht, kann ich auch nicht unbedingt befürworten. Das einzige europäische Gewässer, in das diese Fische, gehören ist das Aquarium eines zoologischen Gartens. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die hier besonders gut gedeihen. Denn ansonsten wären diese Riesenhechte schon vor Jahrzehnten bei uns fröhlich gezüchtet und besetzt worden. Zu Kreuzungen mit heimischen Hechten würde es wohl eher nicht kommen, allerdings könnten die viel größeren Muskies unsere Hechte verdrängen, was nicht weniger schlimm wäre!

Was ich nur nicht verstehe: Zum Thema "Muskiebesatz" gibt es sofort eine heftige Diskussion, aber was ist mit anderen Arten. Da werden fröhlich Graskarpfen, Silberkarpfen, Bachsaiblinge, Regenbogen"forellen" (Sind nicht einmal Forellen!), Marmorkarpfen und normale Karpfen besetzt und alle freuen sich drüber. Dabei ist keine dieser Arten hier heimisch....#c


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Das gabs mit Streifenbarschen auch schon und die sind bereits im Umlauf! Neozyten haben aber nichts in unseren Gewässern zu suchen. Siehe Schwarzmaulgrundel!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Moin,


griech schrieb:


> Ein Freund mir ist Mitglied in einer Interessensgemeinschaft, die einen relativ neuen 5 ha Baggersee besitzen.


Ob ökologisch/ moralisch sinnvoll oder nicht, spielt keine Geige. Es ist ganz einfach schlichtweg verboten (BNatSchG, EU-FFH-RL). Irgendwo in den Tiefen dieses Forums hab ich auch die passenden Paragraphen dazu aufgelistet... |rolleyes

@ Ossipeter:
NeoBIOTA = Neozoen (Tierchen) & Neophyten (Blümchen)


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Ich kenne keine Quelle in Europa für Muskies und kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man in Deutschland welche bekommt - zumindest nicht "offiziell".


----------



## kühkopfangler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

...und am besten noch ein paar knochenhechte dazu. da gibt es auch arten, die unsere witterung vertragen... #h


----------



## lsski (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Fangt doch erstmal mit Grundeln an die gibt es jetzt in jedem größeren Fluss und in so manchen See, Sie gedeien auch recht erfolgreich.
Ein wohlschmeckender kleiner Räuber der immer beist und Massenfänge stehen an der Tagesordnung!!

Das ist doch Super ! Da dieser Fisch seine Eier im Versteck bewacht wird er sich auch prima duchsetzen.
Ihr braucht keine angst zu haben das es nicht funktioniert.
Die kleinen Biester sind sogar so erfolgreich das sie die Weisfischbrut dezimiert und die paar Hechte nur so auf eure Köder knallen.
Grundeln in Gewässer DAS IST DIE LÖSUNG !!!

Echt ey Musky ist doch eine gute Ausrede für einen Super Urlaub in die USA.

Ich glaub ihr braucht mal Urlaub......#h

Manche Verantwortung ist nämlich schwerer wie ein Koffer!


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ Ossipeter:
> NeoBIOTA = Neozoen (Tierchen) & Neophyten (Blümchen)




Das sagt Peter doch:
sämtliche neumodische Tierchen und Blümchen haben in unseren Gewässern nichts verloren!!!!!



Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Anglerisch interessant.
Und wie ein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, bei Graskarpfen normalen Karpfen, Regenbogenforelle usw. habt ihr keinen Aufschrei gemacht.
Wird sich sicher ein Weg finden Muskielaich zubesorgen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Vieleicht solltet ihr mal bei Wiki reinschauen. Ihr könnt euch ne Kreuzung aus Muskie und unserem heimischen Hecht besorgen (heisst dann Tigerhecht) diese können sich weder miteinander noch mit unseren heimischen Hechten oder mit Muskies vermehren.
Ein Einschleppen und verbreiten in andere Gewässer wäre somit ausgeschlossen. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach noch immer anglerisch interessant da die Tigerhechte schon wesentlich größer werden als der normale Esox Lucius. Also eigtl. der ideale kompromiss!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muskellunge

,,Der *Tigerhecht* ist eine unfruchtbare Kreuzung aus dem Muskellunge und dem Hecht (_Esox lucius_),  die gelegentlich natürlich vorkommt, meist aber künstlich erzeugt wird.  Tigerhechte ähneln äußerlich dem Muskellunge, ihre Zeichnung besteht  aber aus zahlreichen dünneren, teilweise unterbrochenen Streifen, die  ein tigerartiges Aussehen verleihen. Da Tigerhechte sich nicht  vermehren, eignen sie sich besonders gut, um zur Bestandskontrolle  kleinerer Fische in Fischteichen eingesetzt zu werden.


----------



## griech (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Wollte keine Lawine lostreten und ausdrücklich keine Infos über das darf man nicht.
Meine Bekannten wollen das so, ob die Jungs damit Erfolg haben, weiß ich nicht. Deswegen ja die Suche nach Besatzmaterial.
Tigerhechte hören sich auch interessant an. 

Wer eine Quelle kennt, gerne auch per PN an mich.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

wie wäre es mit Katzenwelsen?:q sind zumindest auch aus der Gegend.
könnte einige erübrigen
Gruß A.


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



griech schrieb:


> Wollte keine Lawine lostreten und ausdrücklich keine Infos über das darf man nicht.
> Meine Bekannten wollen das so, ob die Jungs damit Erfolg haben, weiß ich nicht. Deswegen ja die Suche nach Besatzmaterial.
> Tigerhechte hören sich auch interessant an.
> 
> Wer eine Quelle kennt, gerne auch per PN an mich.


 
Geht´s noch?!
"... ausdrücklich keine Infos darüber das man das nicht darf..."?!?!

Mal ne Frage an die Moderatoren:
verstösst sowas nicht gegen irgendwelche Forenregeln, wenn jemand um Mithilfe bittet über was was man augenscheinlich nicht darf?!?!?

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Thread in einem Sportschützenforum.
Da hat auch mal jemand um Mithilfe gebeten wie man an eine illegale Schußwaffe rankommt, auch mit dem Hinweis "bitte keine Belehrungen - ich weiß ja selbst das das nicht erlaubt ist..." Unglaublich #d

Und bei Graskarpfen, Katzenwelsen und Co ist man *heutzutage schlauer*, und sollte ähnliche potenzielle Fehler wenigstens *nicht nochmal machen*!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Quelle in Europa für Muskies und kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man in Deutschland welche bekommt - zumindest nicht "offiziell".



mir ist auch aus keiner Neozonenliteratur bekannt, das jemals welche nach Europa gebracht wurden.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Moderatoren:
> verstösst sowas nicht gegen irgendwelche Forenregeln, wenn jemand um Mithilfe bittet über was was man augenscheinlich nicht darf?!?!?



C&R is auch verboten und trotzdem wird im Forum drüber diskutiert. Also reg dich ab.


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



griech schrieb:


> Wollte keine Lawine lostreten und ausdrücklich keine Infos über das darf man nicht.
> Meine Bekannten wollen das so, ob die Jungs damit Erfolg haben, weiß ich nicht. Deswegen ja die Suche nach Besatzmaterial.
> Tigerhechte hören sich auch interessant an.
> 
> Wer eine Quelle kennt, gerne auch per PN an mich.



Wie wärs, mal Deine örtliche Mafiagrösse zu kontaktieren, wenn Du genug Knatter in der Tasche und genug Eier in der Hose hast, sollte da sicherlich was gehen|splat2:.
Mit Würschtlsepp hättet Ihr ja dann schon nen potentiellen Tageskartenkäufer.

Ansonsten, bleibt sauber Jungs und immer schön vorsichtig beim Besatzkauf,

Scottie, bitte schließen!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> C&R is auch verboten und trotzdem wird im Forum drüber diskutiert. Also reg dich ab.


 

Ne, ne, ne, das ist im Bundesgesetz sehr schwammig geregelt, und die Entscheidung liegt da im Zweifel bei jedem einzelnen Richter... Ausgenommen ist der Vorsatz, der ist in zumindest einem Landesfischereigesetz verboten. Da sollte man also nicht so pauschal mit umgehen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



basslawine schrieb:


> Mit Würschtlsepp hättet Ihr ja dann schon nen potentiellen Tageskartenkäufer.



nene  ich bin kein Teich Angler. Ich brauch viel Wasser um mich rum aufm Boot sonst fühl ich mich nicht wohl.  :vik:


----------



## feko (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Wie unfair,in amerikanischen Gewässern ist unser *northern pike* gang und gebe,nnur hier wird der muskie nicht geduldet,ihr Rassisten :vik:
öhem,n bissel ironie is dabei 
vg


----------



## griech (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Ist der Besatz wirklich verboten? Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Forellenpuffs, die mit großen Stören und Lachsforellen werben, wo es verboten ist, Graskarpfen mitzunehmen (extra zur Planzendezimierung eingesetzt). 

Das sind auch keine heimischen Fische und bei der Publicity weiß doch garantiert jede Behörde Bescheid, oder? z.B. die Anlage quellengrund oder in Zwillbrock.

Wo sind die Grenzen? Mein Aquarium, mein Gartenteich, der gepachtete Wochenendteich, die Interessensgemeinschaft am kleinen See, der Angelverein am großen See, die Genossenschaft am Rhein. Wo gelten welche Bestimmungen.

Hier werde ich von einigen Besserwissern/ Gutmenschen angepöbelt, wo ich nur höflich nach einer möglichen Quelle gefragt werde, da ein Bekannter gefragt hat.

Ob sich die Quelle findet und ob der Besatz wirklich stattfindet, lässt sich nicht ansatzweise absehen.


----------



## Fin (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Hmm ich würde eher auf den Alligatorhecht setzen. Anglerisch um einiges interessanter und die Kormorankonkurrenz wäre auch davon begeistert!


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Ganz klar: der Tigersalmler muss her! :vik: Die Lösung gegen Schwarzmeergrundeln!
Dann müsste Jeremy Wade auch nicht mehr runter bis nach Afrika.


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



griech schrieb:


> Ist der Besatz wirklich verboten? Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Forellenpuffs, die mit großen Stören und Lachsforellen werben, wo es verboten ist, Graskarpfen mitzunehmen (extra zur Planzendezimierung eingesetzt).


 
In einem privaten, geschlossenen, künstlichen Gewässer ist der Besatz nicht verboten. Anders ist das in offenen Fließgewässern oder stehenden, natürlichen Gewässern, die eine Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern haben. Im Prinzip kann dein Kollege in den Teich werfen, was er will! Ich bin mir aber da nicht ganz sicher, inwieweit das Ganze noch von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt ist. Ich würde es einfach lassen, unsere Heimischen Hechte sind doch auch groß und schön genug....(und sicher billiger)...|rolleyes


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Hallo,

Hier werden reichlich rechtliche Tipps gegeben.

Es interessiert in diesem Fall nur die NRW Regelung.

Diese sagt eindeutig aus, dass fremde Arten oder ihre Abkömmlinge (Hybriden) nicht besetzt werden dürfen.

Ausnahmen sind der Besatz von RB-Forelle und Bachsaibling in stehende Gewässer.

Es gibt aber Gewässer, an denen das FG nur sehr eingeschränkt gilt. Das sind Teiche der Fischzucht und sogenannte Privatgewässer. 
*
In NRW ist ein Privatgewässer über die Fläche definiert. * 
Ein Privatgewässer ist ein stehendes Gewässer ohne Verbindung zu einem anderen Gewässer und hat weniger als 0,5 ha. 

Hier dürfte ich auch gebietsfremde Arten einsetzen.

Abgesehen davon, bestätigt diese Diskussion meinen Verdacht, dass man Anglern die Hege der Gewässer besser nicht überlässt.

Wie kann man nur auf eine solche Idee kommen?

Kein Mensch kann sagen, wie das ausgeht. Versuch und Irrtum mit hohem Einsatz. Was ist denn, wenn eure Muskies eine neue Krankheit oder einen bisher unbekannten Parasiten mitbringen? 
Dann legt ihr nicht nur euren Hechtbestand um, sondern gefährdet auch die umliegenden Gewässer von Leuten die Ahnung haben.

Beste Beispiele sind die Krebspest und der Schwimmblasenwurm des Aals.

SnEep


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Also wenn du Muskies kriegen solltest dann über Zierfisch Großhändler die ihre Fische aus Brasilien USA...etc.beziehen.

Die können z.t.auch gewisse Fische bestellen solange sie nicht unter einem Ausfuhrverbot/Artenschutz.... stehen.


Du wirst sie dann aber (wenn) nur als Babys kriegen so 5-10cm,googel mal nach Zierfisch Großhändler bei Melle/Herford (NRW) gibt es 2 Großhändler,einer bei Herford und einer bei Melle,die beziehen/bezogen fische aus Übersee(wahr da schon länger nicht mehr,weiß net ob sie noch aus Übersee bestellen,aber fragen kostet ja nix).
Das Problem ist nur du must dann jemand finden der die fische beim Großhändler für dich bestellt (Zooshop..etc.jemand mit Gewerbe in der Aquaristik halt),weil an Privat verkaufen die nicht.

Und du must ne gewisse Menge abnehmen,die meist so um min.100 Tiere liegt manchmal auch mehr,auch kannst du dir Stocklisten auf manchen HP's anschauen wo alle fische aufgelistet sind die beim Händler sind,oder bestellt werden können.


#h


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



griech schrieb:


> Ist der Besatz wirklich verboten? Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Forellenpuffs, die mit großen Stören und Lachsforellen werben, wo es verboten ist, Graskarpfen mitzunehmen (extra zur Planzendezimierung eingesetzt).
> 
> Das sind auch keine heimischen Fische und bei der Publicity weiß doch garantiert jede Behörde Bescheid, oder? z.B. die Anlage quellengrund oder in Zwillbrock.
> 
> ...


 
Seit Stunden schon juckt es mir in den Fingern zu Antworten.

Wo ist die Grenze woltest du wissen, die sollte bei eurer Vernunft liegen.
Ich würde es als unvernünftig ansehen, wenn Existenzen und ganze Ökosysteme gefährdet werden, nur weil einzelne mal eben Fische fangen wollen die es hier nicht gibt.
Reicht die Vernunft nicht aus, müssen eben extra Gesetze geschaffen werden, um die Allgemeinheit vor Willkür einzelner vorbeugend zu schützen.
(Die bestehen sicher schon, aber auch ohne wärt *Ihr* für Schäden haftend)



Man wer die Dinger legal fangen möchte kann es doch im Urlaub, reicht Ihm das ncht, muß *Er* nicht in Europa bleiben.

Du hast das hier mal mit einigen weiteren Arten verglichen.
Arten die teilweise schon sehr lange hier sind und sicher auch da ist vieles nicht so toll.
Aber, da weiß man so zu sagen was passiert oder eben was nicht.

Aber mit jeder weiteren Art kommt ein NEUES Risiko.
Das kann die Art selbst sein, oder Sie überträgt eben einige neue KranKheiten oder Parasiten.
Auch wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten wäre, könnte man für einen solchen Schaden nicht voll haftbar gemacht werden, weil das keiner alleine ausgleichen kann.
Denk einfach mal an Bisam,Waschbär, Grundel, Krebspest u.v.m, so etwas ist unbezahlbar.

Nun also hast du euer mögliches Vergehen angekündigt,
nun wäre es dann wohl, eine Staftat mit Vorsatz.
(Greift da das Fischereigesetz oder die Bundesartenschutzverordnund, Naturschutz oder.. )

Kurzform: Gefährlicher, jugendlicher Gedanke (Schwachsinn).
(Blödsinn ist zu harmlos) 


Aber Schwamm drüber, ich denke solche Sachen laufen in Deutschland täglich ab.
Ich denke das ist einfach menschlich.
Solche oder ähnliche Gedanke hat wohl Jeder mal gehabt, oder schlimmer hat es gemacht, teilweise sicher auch ohne es selbst zu wissen.

Ich meine der Muskie ist ein recht schwieriger Fisch, der auch in der Heimat Probleme macht.
Ich meine auch, das es in Europa schon mal versucht wurde ihn anzusiedeln. Wo...#c....
War wohl nicht so erfolgreich.
Egal der Muskie mag ja ein wenig größer als heimische Hecht sein, aber der Amurhecht ist doch viel schöner.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



griech schrieb:


> Ein Freund mir ist Mitglied in einer Interessensgemeinschaft, die einen relativ neuen 5 ha Baggersee besitzen.
> Die Idee ist, statt Hechte Muskies einzuführen, da der See noch keinen nennenswerten Hechtbesatz hat. Dazu wird eine Bezugsquelle gesucht. Kann jemand hier aus dem Forum weiter helfen?
> Bitte keine Antworten bezüglich Legalität und Fremdfische. Ich habe auch versucht zu erklären, dass dies mit dem Fischereirecht nicht konform wäre, aber die Gemeinschaft möchte dies unbedingt probieren. In einem Profiblinker Video wurde auch von einem Muskiebesatz gesprochen.




Habe nur den Startbeitrag gelesen, den Rest spar ich mir.

Engelskirchen ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Ich werde da jetzt mal ein bisschen meine Fühler ausstrecken.

Sollte ich irgendetwas von solchen Besatzmaßnahmen erfahren, verlass Dich auf eine fette Anzeige. Was Euch das an Strafe kostet, vom Verlust der Pacht und der Fischereischeine mal ganz zu schweigen, da kaut ihr jahrelang dran.

Ganz fest versprochen.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

ich hab ja nix gegen die Absicht mal nen Musky zu fangen,
freilich da, wo er lebt.
Wenn ich mir die Kosten und den Aufwand nebst Risiken überlege, das D-Land durchzuziehen, kannst locker von mehrfach in die Staaten reisen und völlig entspannt Muskys jagen. Nur so als Gedanke
Gruß A.


----------



## griech (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



gründler schrieb:


> Also wenn du Muskies kriegen solltest dann über Zierfisch Großhändler die ihre Fische aus Brasilien USA...etc.beziehen.
> 
> Die können z.t.auch gewisse Fische bestellen solange sie nicht unter einem Ausfuhrverbot/Artenschutz.... stehen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Werde diese Information weitergeben und mich dann aus dieser Diskussion ausklinken. 

Ob die Jungs so etwas durchziehen oder nicht, überlasse ich denen. Auf jeden Fall haben die einen Verweis auf die Meinungen in diesem Forum. 

Da das Gewässer ca. 5 ha ist, wäre der Besatz auf jeden Fall illegal und die Jungs sind gewarnt.

Danke für die rege Diskussion und auch kritischen Äußerungen.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



griech schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Werde diese Information weitergeben.....



Und das nennt sich Beihilfe!


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das nennt sich Beihilfe!


 


Dann sollten wir Foren am besten Verbieten lassen.


Ach und bevor nun wieder ne Predigt kommt,ich weiß das der Muskie hier nichts zu suchen hat,aber hier hat jemand ne frage gestellt,also darf man auch drauf antworten.

Ansonsten sollten wir solche trööts verbieten lassen und gleich noch etliche andere dazu,wo tricks gegeben werden wie man Gesetze umgeht.



#h


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollten wir solche trööts verbieten lassen und gleich noch etliche andere dazu,wo tricks gegeben werden wie man Gesetze umgeht.
> 
> 
> 
> #h



Nach den Forenregeln muss so gehandelt werden! 


Allerdings kann es natürlich hilfreich sein, dass verlorene Schäfchen durch entsprechende Beiträge wieder auf den Weg der Rechtschaffenheit zurückzuführen!|supergri


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nach den Forenregeln muss so gehandelt werden!



Das dachte ich eigentlich auch, obgleich es bei mir schon ein paar Jahre her ist als ich die Forenregeln das letzte mal gelesen habe?!|kopfkrat

Da hier ja aber ranghohe Moderatoren / Admins mitgeplaudert haben scheinen wir uns zu irren, oder wir sind einfach zu spießig und sollten mal n´bisschen abchillen?!?#c;+

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

In den Forenregeln steht dies, das kann man aber sehr großzügig auslegen...:



> * 5 Verhaltensregeln*
> (1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
> a) beleidigend
> b) belästigend
> ...


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In den Forenregeln steht dies, das kann man aber sehr großzügig auslegen...:



Also Punkt: e !!!!!


----------



## 1Fisherman (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

OT:



> (2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.



Kann mir mal einer den Grund für diesen Absatz nennen?|kopfkrat


----------



## BlankyB (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Warum wird so ein Thread wie hier nicht geschlossen???? Find ich total sinnlos Es ist nicht gesetzeskonform, also braucht man darüber nicht zu diskutieren - meine Meinung.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Ich denke auch, dass zu dem Thema sowieso schon alles gesagt wurde....|rolleyes


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

... dann wird´s aber Zeit das einer anfängt aufzuhören was dazu zu sagen ...:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quelle für Muskies?*

Ich sag´doch gar nix.....:q


----------

